# Halloween in Nederland



## TGC (Oct 12, 2008)

The following bit is in Dutch;

Hoi Halloween genoten,

Ik zou iedereen die in Nederland actief is met Halloween bij elkaar willen brengen om Halloween in NL nog beter op de kaart te zetten. Dit letterlijk met deze link waar ik graag aan iedereen, die aan decoratie in zijn tuin doet of een jaarlijks feest geeft, wil vragen om zichzelf toe te voegen; http://tinyurl.com/halloweennl 
Daarnaast hoop ik dat we elkaar een beetje kunnen gaan helpen door in direct contact te komen met deze groep:https://www.facebook.com/groups/halloweennl

Alvast bedankt en happy halloween!

Michel.


----------

